# Reclaimed--young Snoop in kill shelter



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, what a sweetie. I know he'll get a great home in no time with a face like that.

Good luck!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Omg he's so cute. 

I don't know if these rescues are legit, but here are some GR rescues in Ohio:

Golden Retrievers Rescue: Golden Treasures Rescue
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service (G.R.I.N.)
Welcome to Golden Endings Golden retriever Rescue

I also know there are a ton of Ohio members here. Maybe make another post that headlines the fact that he's in Ohio?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellen*

Ellen

Can you email all of the Ohio Golden Rescues for Snoops.
He is adorable!!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Snoop is beautiful...i say not a mix...all golden boy...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snoop*

Snoop

I just emld. all of the Ohio GOlden Ret. Rescues for Snoop.
All paws Crossed!!!

Snoop is a beauty!!!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Ohio!! Buckeyes !!! Ohio Peeps !!!!*

Someone suggested that I do a shout out to all the forum members from Ohio on behalf of young Snoop.

I've got an idea where Jackson Ohio is and I'll try to post a link:

jackson ohio - Google Maps


Don't know if this will work.

Hoping someone can save young Snoop.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG he is adorable 
someone please save him he looks sooooo sweet 
keep us posted on how he gets on


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

I did a mapquest for Jackson, OH,
and it is closest to Columbus, OH and it's 2 1/2 hrs. from Cincinnati.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He looks part Beagle. Could be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

is there anyone in the area that could foster him for a week?I can bring him here...but transport is at least a week out.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Surely we can solve this*

If the shelter knew you were coming do you think they'd give you a written promise not to euthanize until you get a chance to pick him up?

Maybe you could start a new thread and make it prominent in the title that Snoop just needs one week of foster. 

And then cross reference this thread in that one.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I contacted my transport...due to Snoops uggency,he may be able to pick him up earlier..I need to call him tonight....the shelter manager was super friendly..and helpful...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow Luna, I hope that it can work out! If he was in one of our shelters, I feel certain our rescue would have taken him. He is just adorable!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks fostermom..I think he is adorable too!...I think we can work it out...my transport also said he may know someone in the Dayton area that may be able to hold him as well.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh wonderful news Luna2- he is sure a cutie...hope it all works itself out!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, I hope everything works out for that sweet pup! :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

That would be wonderful if you can get Snoop, but you would need someone to get him out of there and foster him until transport and he would have to have all his shots, etc.

Keep us posted.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*so excited and anxious*

I've been at work today but since I first read Luna2's post of *hope for* *Snoop*, I've not been able to get the little Snoopster off my mind.

I hope he makes it out of there. Someone will have a dog to love for years to come. He has such a trusting expression and that little Golden smile even though he's literally on death row.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

thats what Im working on now Karen...I spoke with a wonderful woman from there that will pull and transport...I would love to get him into a foster NOW!Im going to check how soon the transport can pick him up...and go from there..Ive notified the shelter I will take him,and the lady can pull him anytime...however she is not in a position to foster him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

Where do you live?
Won't Snoop have to be out of shelter 10-14 days and have a health certificate to go on a transport?


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*no idea about the tedious details*

Let's just get Snoop out-a-there.

I do believe that ordinances vary greatly from state to state and even from county to county.

Free Snoop !

High Five to Luna2.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

ok, good news..Snoop is going to be pulled and taken to a vet,and then into boarding until the transport picks him up in a week...and heads this way...he will have all the needed vacs..yeah!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

update on Snoop,I hope its a good one...Evidently he was reclaimed...the volunteer is going to double check to make certain they were checking on the correct dog.she was new...sadly the owner did not come looking for him for over a week...hopefully he is in a good place...she will keep her eye out for him if he comes back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

Please let us know


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I will Karen..Im going to call the shelter this morning...just to make certain we are all talking about the same pup...would hate to see him fall through the cracks..they are very rural..and super high kill.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Snoop is still on Petfinder*

I checked Petfinder, refreshed the page etc. and Snoop is still listed. Is it possible that the owner never showed up?:uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OrdinaryEllen said:


> I checked Petfinder, refreshed the page etc. and Snoop is still listed. Is it possible that the owner never showed up?:uhoh:


It's possible the PF Shelter listing has not been updated yet, sometimes it takes a while before the shelters are able to get them done.

*Definitely call the shelter to be sure he was either claimed by the owner or still available. *


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, very possible -please keep checking on him!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ive called everyday...all Im getting is the recording...Ive left messages,but havent heard back..the volunteer there knows exactly which pup I was referring to and said she would call if he was still there...she hasnt called...but I will keep calling to make certain!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you ever get a answer from the shelter?


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

yes,I just got to finally talk to someone at the shelter....he was indeed reclaimed by his owner last week..whew!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:woot2:Woohooo!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh good b/c he is still listed. I was worried.


----------

